# Hello!



## FWD240KA (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey there!

I just signed up to the forums thismorning and am thrilled I can find people enthusiastic about Stanzas. I have a 1992 Burgundy Pearl, 5spd, Stanza. I have some plans for it but financially, not ready yet  I have smoked the corners and done a custom grill.

Here is a few pics of my Girl.

http://hphotos-snc1.fbcdn.net/hs035.snc1/4323_1144567167203_1018227662_30420797_1022646_n.jpg

Custom Grill
http://hphotos-snc1.fbcdn.net/hs035.snc1/4323_1144567327207_1018227662_30420801_2818039_n.jpg

Smoked lights
http://hphotos-snc1.fbcdn.net/hs035.snc1/4323_1144567367208_1018227662_30420802_5081917_n.jpg

More Lights
http://hphotos-snc1.fbcdn.net/hs035.snc1/4323_1144567407209_1018227662_30420803_6469070_n.jpg


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Welcome aboard!*


----------



## FWD240KA (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks!!! I'll be cruising the forums more often now, they've been helpful!


----------



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

FWD240KA said:


> Thanks!!! I'll be cruising the forums more often now, they've been helpful!


hello there! i try to get on here to help people with thier nissan stanza as much as i can, but with my familys fords keep breaking down, im required to fix them 

but anyways i have a 91 stanza that i recived for free from a friend. it needed the automatic transmission rebuilt in it. well i got that done at the cost of 1200 freaking dollars.. <_<

well now im letting my little brother use it to help out my parents because they couldnt afford another vehicle payment. so im having him pay gas and insurance for it to use it. sounds fair? i drop damn near 2 grand into this car to fix it and he pays for the gas and insurance right lol?

so far what ive done to mine is...
rebuilt transmission
new ball joints
valve cover gasket
fuel filter
oil change
air filter

and i still need him to get an alignment done and have the rack an pinion looked it. it has a bit of a wobble in the steering wheel while driving. and then i need to look at the the deal ontop of the transmission because it doesnt like going from 2nd into 3rd while driving sometimes. it like pops itself into neutral and then it will eventually go into gear after the engine rpms die down a little bit. im thinking a shift solenoid? or something. not sure..

but its on the todo list haha! along with fix everyone elses car:lame:


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

The wobble could be a tie-rod end. At high speed mine feels like your trying to control a rampaging elephant and I was told the ball joint on the outer tie-rod end went allowing the tire to 'wiggle' (toe change) by up to a half inch.


----------

